# Teen Parent Risks.



## QuintinsMommy

now I was wondering what you guys thought of this...



> # Boys born to teenage mothers are 13% more likely to be incarcerated later in life.
> # Girls born to teenage mothers are 22% more likely to become teenage mothers themselves.


Do you believe that? what are you going to do to prevent something like that happening to your son or daughter?
or do think its bullcrap?:shrug:


----------



## aob1013

Still holding a grudge? Blimey.


----------



## MummyGooch

You see, statistics are very misleading. They don't take into account the whole picture. 
In poverty areas it is a fact that the number of teenage pregnancies are higher. This could be down to a number of reasons (but certainly does not count for all of them); poor education on contraceptives, parents not being interested in their children's lives meaning they will experiment with sex, alcohol etc. 
So if you then have have a child in this sort of lifestyle, regardless of whether your 16 or 30, the child is at risk of growing up to then be jailed or end up pregnant. It is almost never to do with the *age* of the parents, more rather the *lifestyle* and *situation* they are in (no matter what age), and obviously how they *parent*.

It's best not to take statistics to heart, they don't give a full picture and imply a 'cause and effect' when it is not like that at all.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I agree mummygooch .
My FOB is in and out of jail, and I worry that my son will end up the same, I know I`m a good mom, but sometimes statics can be scary.


----------



## Jayandbabygir

I do agree with you all. 

But in my family my nan had my mum at 18/19, My mum had my brother at 18/19 and I had kayla at 18. Also my boyfriend mum had her 1st at 19. 

I dont think its got anything to do with being a young mum though we do the same as everyone else we do whats best by our child and do everything and anything for them!.

My boyfriends been in prison but he got out 3 months before kayla was born and hes not going back, I think what we have done in life will help us with the way we bring up our child.

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Lies.
Damned Lies.
& Statistics.
alot of people who get pregnant in their teens get pregnant because they are careless and have a 'dont give a crap' attitude...if you have that attitude to everything in life your likely to neglect your kid and they will obviously suffer.
If you care about your child, you focus your time and energy and love into your child and you care about beig a good parent then statistics mean nothing as far as im concerned.
xxx


----------



## Maddiee

i agree. my mother didn't have me young, my grandmother didn't have my mother young either. i hope that Charliee will grow up and not go down the teenage mother path as i did. When she is old enough i will explain what happened and give her as much information and support that she wants. if she did end up pregnant as a teen, i would give her the same support that my parents gave me :)


----------



## tasha41

I don't believe those hold true to our BnB babies :)

They don't say where they got their stats from;
I imagine certain #s would be higher in areas with a lot of poverty, big cities, etc..
They don't take into account people who marry at like 18...

My mum had me when she was 27 :shrug:... my 3 closest friends from home with babies have older mums also... and the first 3 people I've thought of who had teen moms don't have babies (and aren't in jail)... and we're now in our 20s.


----------



## LoobyLou75

My daughter is now 19 and unless she gets pregnant and gives birth before her 20th birthday in August then it's bull!


----------



## sarah0108

its rubbish :)

personally i think a girl can become a teen mum regardless! my mum and grand parents werent teens, yet i got pregnant at 15.

If Harriet got pregnant as a teen (not that id encourage it) i dont think it would make a difference as to what age i was when i had her but more about her lifestyle and the way the world is now... if that makes sense? :haha: x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Personally I think it's a load of rubbish from a group of people who see teenage parents as 'wrong', and want the rest of the world to think that way. I don't believe there are any links, and those statistics probably apply to ANY age, not just those who had teenage parents. 

xoxox


----------



## amandad192

What a load of crap.
Although it did get me thinking a little bit. My Mum was 17 when she had my sister and 19 when she had me. My sister had her daughter aged 19 and I had Liam at 18. But I don't think her being a teen mum made us teen parents. 
My sister's pregnancy was a shock, and so was mine. I was on the pill.
I know my mum got pregnant on the pill once and also I've been told one of us was concieved when she had a coil in. (I had to edit my typing there because I put when she had a coil fitted, sounds like she had an affair with the doctor.

So maybe there's an immunity to contreception that can be inherited? Obviously not condoms unless your parents pass on a latex alergy though.


----------



## annawrigley

bullshit :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Rubbish lol x


----------

